# No headphone Sound from Touchpad after installing CM9 0.6



## wskwntei (Feb 1, 2012)

After install CM9.0.6, I sometimes get no sound from headphone when plug in the headphone, the sound from speak stoped as expected, but no sound from the headphone. after trying many method, I found one way to go around it.
1. stop all the player so that no sound is playing.
2. touch the home icon,
3. then touch the apps icon on the right top.
4. identify the apps called DSPManager and touch the icon.
5. touch the HEADSET tab on the top.
6. touch home or swith to the player apps and hit play. The sound should now come out of headphone.

It may works for those people have trouble to play sound through speak too. Just touch the SPEAKER tab instead of HEADSETt tab in step 5.

I got the problem twice and both fixed by this method, it have not show up for the third time yet, and I don't know exactly what trigers the bug, hopefully the unique phenotype can help developer to identify the problem.

It is important to stop the apps that is generate sound before open DSPManager, otherwise it will not fix the problem.


----------



## xandrex87 (Jan 6, 2012)

I never got this error, but in my case, the volume through headphones is lower than normal as soon as I plug them in. If I reboot with the headphones plugged in, both speakers and headphone will give audio. Unplug the headphones and plug in again and the audio is normal again. I presume I'm not the only one with this problem and I'm wondering if there is an easier workaround because it's annoying to have to reboot every single time.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

xandrex87 said:


> I never got this error, but in my case, the volume through headphones is lower than normal as soon as I plug them in. If I reboot with the headphones plugged in, both speakers and headphone will give audio. Unplug the headphones and plug in again and the audio is normal again. I presume I'm not the only one with this problem and I'm wondering if there is an easier workaround because it's annoying to have to reboot every single time.


This is a known issue and what you are doing is the best work around for now. You don't even have to reboot, just make sure your headphones are plugged in before you start the app you want to listen to. Then you can unplug and plug back in and all is well.


----------



## Zinahe (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you. Works for me. I was pulling my hair out before finding this post.


----------

